# BP Oil Spill and A 2011 Hurricane



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

This was a recent post I did and I just wanted everybody to have a read before settling out with GCCF for peanuts.

We all remember what it was like right after the BP oil spill, and *hurricane oil damage* is the last thing a lot of people want to hear about. It still pays to be prepared though. When the spill first happened, there was oil all over the beaches, no one could fish (a lot of people still can’t), oyster beds were destroyed, tourists stopped coming, and tons of people’s livelihoods were destroyed. It was a nightmare and still is. Many people are still trying to recover from the damage the bp oil spill caused. But with hurricane season coming up, it makes you wonder what would happen if a hurricane hit Destin. Hurricanes are bad enough, but _hurricane oil damage_ would make it that much worse.

*What kind of hurricane oil damage would occur?*

All of the oil that’s just sitting on the ocean bed right now would get washed all over the coast, into the oyster beds, through the fishing grounds, and onto the beaches. The hurricane oil damage could bring the gulf right back to square one. Tourists don’t want to come swim around an oily mess. People already hit hard by the oil spill the first go round, like fishermen, would have to deal with all the hurricane oil damage too. You can’t eat a fish that’s covered in oil.
The media spotlight on BP would come right back, but that wouldn’t do much to help the people dealing with hurricane oil damage. The problem is that instead of actually getting rid of the oil they spewed all over the gulf, BP just used dispersants to put it out of sight. It worked well for BP’s image, but it didn’t do a whole lot else except get people sick. The reason there would be so much hurricane oil damage is that the dispersants just pushed the oil down into the water. It’s still sitting there, waiting to get stirred up.
*Would I have a new claim for Hurricane Oil Damage?*

This is where the evil genius of the GCCF and BP’s quick pay scheme comes in. Gulf coast victims who already took the low-ball quick pay wouldn’t be eligible to get compensated for hurricane oil damage. They already signed away their rights to get any more money from BP related to the oil spill, no matter how much more damage it causes. Hurricane oil damage is just one more reason to think twice about taking a quick pay offer from the GCCF.
They’ve been furiously trying to get these quick pays out so people can sign away their rights, so if hurricane oil damage or any other problem comes up, they won’t have to worry about paying for it. The more of the problems they shift onto the gulf coast residents they already hurt, the more money they get to keep in their pocket.
*What Options do you have if there is Hurricane Oil Damage?*

If you haven’t taken a quick pay or final payment from the GCCF, you can still force BP to pay for the damage they caused, hurricane-related or otherwise. Nobody wants a hurricane to happen, but people who have lived in Florida for a while know that hurricanes happen when you live on the coast, and it pays to be prepared. Part of being prepared now, thanks to BP, is looking out for hurricane oil damage along with regular hurricane damage. If you want to make sure you don’t have a financial meltdown if oil washes up on the beaches of Florida, make sure you only take interim payments from the GCCF. If you take a quick pay or final pay and a hurricane comes and brings up all that oil, you’ll be out of luck.
A lot of people are still hurting from the original oil spill. It can be hard to figure out what to do and how to make ends meet, so hurricane oil damage is the last thing people need. If you want to know what the best steps to take next are, feel free to fill out our free case review box and an expert will be in touch to talk with you about your claim. They can also give you advice about how to deal with hurricane oil damage, and how to prepare for it.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Alright! More lawyers! That'll fix it..:thumbsup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have to raise the flag AGAIN on this one.Where the hell is the oil on the bottom? :no: I have dove all over the gulf On shore, In the Bay and off shore Before during and after the spill and I haven't seen the first sign of oil. There is no more oil from the horizon spill so stop the crap about OIL it's over. Just my opinion. Has any diver seen any oil in the Gulf on the bottom????


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Just another Scumbag in a suit wanting a paycheck for nothing.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

kinda funny that in his claims info form he wants all your personal info, name, address, email add, income, etc, but there is no contact info for him other than that website. reminds me of all the bs with the haswopper classes and such. A lot of people got frocked.
He may not be an attorney but he sure is an attorney mouthpiece, though it must not be much of a law firm if he not proud enough to mention the name. If you legimite, put up some contact info. 
He probably violated the forum terms by service by advertising for his attorney buddy, who ever the flip he is.


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

@ Dockmaster and JLW

First I think it a little fast you guys rush to judgement with out even calling me on my 800 number to see what I am about. If you want my personal information I suggest that you do a Who IS search on my domain and you can feast in all my information if you would like. Just so you all know I am a regular guy working for my self in the woodworking industry and living in Navarre Beach FL getting fed up with the BP oil spill and oil on my beach. Knowing that I did not have a claim I set out to help people. I think enough people that I have talked to me on the phone can attest to that. I do no charge anything for my time or my service answering question that people have when they want to file their GCCF claim. I do not push attorney's unless people need them. In full disclosure since I feel I am under a bit of attack here, I do receive money for advertising on my website, but with the cost of an 800 number and my time I promise you all its a negative business. I would not be able to do what I do without my other business supporting it. If you guys look for me to scam anybody I would think that I need to charge somebody to be able to do so. I am really just trying to help that is it. I have helped enough people to think that I have mattered for some in this time of crises and I am trying to tell as many people as possible what will happen if they settle for less with the GCCF.

There will be a time and to be honest its already there where people that took a quick $5,000 are coming crying back asking if there is something they can do to reverse their decision, I have to tell them that in most cases there is not.

So just my 2 cents here and please give me a call and then make up your own mind about who I am and what I am about.

Thanks

Jacob


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Last question about this from me, What oil on Navarre beach since the initial spill have you seen other than what naturally washes up??? It's just not possible for any oil to still be coming ashore from BPs spill other than possibly small harden tar balls in minute amounts. 99% of the claims NOW being worked on are most likely BS anyway:yes:. Like I stated Months ago my claim with all required paperwork was paid and settled in a very generous and most timely manner:thumbsup:. I'm going Diving and I will post if I run into the wall of oil :whistling:everyone is talking about. have a good day!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

Sealark,

We have it coming in with the Storm that roll though that is when you see it most. There are the small round tarballs with dispersant on them. But when it really comes in is when we get a few days of high wind with some wave action.

Best

jacob


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

My only gripe is that if you are gonna speak of ills put on by bp don't speak just for Florida...remember the folks in Alabama, MS, and LA!


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh and Sealark I have respected your opinion for 8 years on te various forums but you and I both know one thing....we do not know what is in 1000 to 5000 feet of water. I for one believe a hurricane is going to produce a ton of deepwater horizon related oil on our beaches again....do I want it to happen? Of course not....I for one did NOT settle for this fact....and come on man the suggestion that 99% of claims still in the system are BS....that is a wrong and hurtful statement to many of your fellow friends on this forum and in your community...


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

@sealark

Your statement "99% of the claims NOW being worked on are most likely BS anyway" have to tell me that you live under a rock somewhere or don't have much contact with anybody from the gulf coast region. Even the GCCF website tells you that only 26% of all claims have been paid.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

bp-claim.com said:


> @ Dockmaster and JLW
> 
> First I think it a little fast you guys rush to judgement with out even calling me on my 800 number to see what I am about. If you want my personal information I suggest that you do a Who IS search on my domain and you can feast in all my information if you would like. Just so you all know I am a regular guy working for my self in the woodworking industry and living in Navarre Beach FL getting fed up with the BP oil spill and oil on my beach. Knowing that I did not have a claim I set out to help people. I think enough people that I have talked to me on the phone can attest to that. I do no charge anything for my time or my service answering question that people have when they want to file their GCCF claim. I do not push attorney's unless people need them. In full disclosure since I feel I am under a bit of attack here, I do receive money for advertising on my website, but with the cost of an 800 number and my time I promise you all its a negative business. I would not be able to do what I do without my other business supporting it. If you guys look for me to scam anybody I would think that I need to charge somebody to be able to do so. I am really just trying to help that is it. I have helped enough people to think that I have mattered for some in this time of crises and I am trying to tell as many people as possible what will happen if they settle for less with the GCCF.
> 
> ...


So you do all this for people and recieve no pay for it huh? Wow, you must really be a nice guy. Right up there with Santa Clause. And I'm still looking for the mysterious vanishing oil that I keep hearing about. I look and look but I still can't find it. Go figure.:thumbsup:


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

bp-claim.org is owned Knock3 a web hosting company at 129 W Miseltoe Ave in San Antino TX. There is a law firm in the same small building. There domain name expired and rightfully so as it was used for commercial purposes
bp-claim.net is definatly owned by a law firm: http://wingtip-online.com/ 
that site is redirected to http://www.bp-insurance-claim.com/index.html
It bears an almost exact copy of your site, so close that if you created your web site, you need to sue the hell out of the for something.
Just come clean and say your working for a law firm or at least say where everyone's personal information is being redirected too.....
I dont have a problem if your concerned about the Gulf and beaches btw.
Rock on
BillD


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

Its not the appearance of oil rather than its the perception that there is oil. What many businesses have run into is that last year with the oil scare, many of the tourist and customers went somewhere else rather than to the gulf coast. So that was a lost of business that was visable. So this year there is no oil on the sand but those that went elsewhere, didn't necessary come back like they use to. Some kinda like going somewhere else and went back to where they went last year. So what happened is the cliential that some businesses had built up over the years is going to take a bit to get back. Momma may have taken a liken to the shopping on the east coast now that she didn't know about before. Kinda like one getting use to eating at a certain restaurant then one day the restaurant closes for remodeling and you go elsewhere. You find that the other place has pretty good food also so you start eating there all the time. So just because there is no visable oil on the beach doesn't mean that businesses that deal with the tourist is back up to speed or at the level they were before the spill. 
Like my claim, BP determined that my total losses was $57,000 by their own figures. They offered me $25,000 to settle. Kinda like if someone ran into your truck and the damages was $57,000 and the insurance wanted you to take a check for $25,000. What would you do?
I haven't hired an attorney but have decided to take a wait and see approach. Why hire an attorney that can get me $40,000 but then take $15,000 for his services. Same boat just further down the river.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

state of Florida must be a scumbag for trying to get money as well, bottom line is 
(if the leftist are not getting money then every one else is a free loader)..As for the vanishing oil i see it every time iam in fort Walton, might not be in Alabama but it sure is over here. but who really cares about a little oil floating around its been here for years right" a little oil never hurt no one"


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Come Cathunter, Post us up another one of those tall tales. PLEASE!!

They amuse me.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

first i gotta figure out a better one then last time, think i might throw a dragon or two in..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> As for the vanishing oil i see it every time iam in fort Walton, might not be in Alabama but it sure is over here.


DWH oil in Fort Walton? You see it all the time? Why isn't this on the news? Have you contacted the media? If there is an active oil spill in Fort Walton, why is it you are the only one seeing it??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> DWH oil in Fort Walton? You see it all the time? Why isn't this on the news? Have you contacted the media? If there is an active oil spill in Fort Walton, why is it you are the only one seeing it??


yawn....ur a little late we have already discussed this matter..Give wear 3 a call and ask if they care about a little oil any more, and yes wear 3 was there at the time filming with just a short article it didn't make much head lines if you was not looking for it you never would have saw it..and besides that its weathered and harmless no one cares theres bigger stuff to worry about then a few tar balls..


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL You answered my question just fine.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> first i gotta figure out a better one then last time, think i might throw a dragon or two in..



I'm glad you can laugh about it Cathunter. I really don't mean to pick on you, I promise. You just make it to easy sometimes. It's nothing personal.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i noticed a trend with you, if you hear something u don't like with out a second to research your quick to judge and state a uneducated opinion. Must be a Alabama thing..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, your probably right. You know WAAY over here in Alabama, we aint got no big fancy school. But we do the best we can.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

well there you go acceptance is the first step in recovery :surrender:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

dockmaster said:


> bp-claim.org is owned Knock3 a web hosting company at 129 W Miseltoe Ave in San Antino TX. There is a law firm in the same small building. There domain name expired and rightfully so as it was used for commercial purposes
> bp-claim.net is definatly owned by a law firm: http://wingtip-online.com/
> that site is redirected to http://www.bp-insurance-claim.com/index.html
> It bears an almost exact copy of your site, so close that if you created your web site, you need to sue the hell out of the for something.
> ...



O.K. CatHunter, It's been fun but back to the original topic. 

I stand by my first post on this topic.:thumbsup:


----------



## bp-claim.com (Apr 25, 2011)

@jlw1972 

Please in your first post about the topic have a look at my website not people trying to make a website similar to mine, so my website is www.bp-claim.com that is .com not .org at the end. So when you look at the Who is on that website you will see who I am and what I do for a living. If you want a picture of my drivers license I will gladly provide you with it. Since I have kids and a family I think posting my personal information on this forum is a little out there even for you guys to ask. If anybody wants to meet at the local hangouts around Navarre beach again I have no problems with that. I am not an attorney and I hate attorney's as much as the next guy. I do get an advertising income from an attorney on my website as I stated earlier. However this does not mean I am selling out or that my opinion is bought and paid for. I have been talking to people with oil spill claims since June 2010 and I have talked to a lot of people. I have talked to GCCF on very high levels. I have contacts as stated with multiple law firms where I get information about the process that is going on. I think on this subject I am as much in the know as they come and I will stand by that.

I think what you are doing are taking some cheap shots at something you know very little about and because you took a quick settlement I guess and want others to do the same you are voicing your opinion. This way you don't look like a fool in 12 month, you are trying to push people to take a quick pay and not to get any more for their claim that what you got. I on the other hand as stated has no bp claim but I know a hell of a lot about the process and what is going to happen in the next 12 month and I can tell you now so you don't have to wait for it, you will look like a fool in 12 month if you have taken a quick payment now.. It might even cost you your business.

Again this is just my 2 cents. If you guys would rather me not update the group in here on what my opinion is I will make this my last post.

Thanks

Jacob


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

Keep up the WORK Bp-Claim Some Hear You Some Are not Conclusion'ist (not a word but it works) I am waiting for the big check!!! Some will listen some won't All you can do is Try Thank You for trying to Help.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Capt.Eugene said:


> Keep up the WORK Bp-Claim Some Hear You Some Are not Conclusion'ist (not a word but it works) I am waiting for the big check!!! *Some will listen some won't All you can do is Try* Thank You for trying to Help.


And thats just America we all have a voice now so we can say what we want, but some times its a pain in the ass:thumbsup:


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

badazzchef said:


> Oh and Sealark I have respected your opinion for 8 years on te various forums but you and I both know one thing....we do not know what is in 1000 to 5000 feet of water. I for one believe a hurricane is going to produce a ton of deepwater horizon related oil on our beaches again....do I want it to happen? Of course not....I for one did NOT settle for this fact....and come on man the suggestion that 99% of claims still in the system are BS....that is a wrong and hurtful statement to many of your fellow friends on this forum and in your community...


I do know what is at 1000' to 5000' feet down on the bottom. With my own eyes. Just 12 miles away from MC 252. NOTHING! In any case, wave action from storms does not reach anywhere near that depth.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Oil floats the little that was dispersed has lone gone. Like I said before the only thing a hurricane will wash up will be maybe some hard tar balls most likely from some ship pumping oil ovbd. or another minor unreported spill. As for hurting peoples feelings sometimes the truth does that. I stand by my % and statement if anyone can explain there case I will eat my words. I have to get some ZZZZZs so I can go kill some oil soaked Flounder tonight.....


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fact is 100 million gallons of oil is gone, the microorganisms ate it all, if they can eat all that oil then why in hell would u even suggest a small fraction of oil came from a tiny little boat floating in the gulf possibly pumping a gallon or so please a little common since goes a long ways in life my friend..Every were I look today people are telling lies to cover something up or false assure them selves something. ​


----------



## Diesel (Jan 9, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> Fact is 100 million gallons of oil is gone, the microorganisms ate it all, if they can eat all that oil then why in hell would u even suggest a small fraction of oil came from a tiny little boat floating in the gulf possibly pumping a gallon or so please a little common since goes a long ways in life my friend..Every were I look today people are telling lies to cover something up or false assure them selves something. ​


 I'm not covering up or assuring myself of anything, nor am I prone to promulgate information that I am not able to verify. I am not qualified to tell anyone where the oil went. Maybe it evaporated, maybe the microbes got it, maybe it just diluted (there is bilions and billions of gallons of water in the Gulf). Maybe just maybe a little bit of all three. I am; however, qualified to tell you that there is no oil on the seafloor anywhere near MC 252.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

where all pensacolians lets just write this off in history as a screwed up event, its all said and done, oil still there or not all we can do is move on and pretend it never happened ..


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

There was on oil spill in Fort Walton Saturday. Changing the oil in my truck and forgot to put the drain plug back in. Put nearly 4 qts of oil in it before I realized she was dumping out the bottom No worries though, most was caught in the drain pan and the rest cleaned with absorbent. No claims need be filed. :thumbsup:


----------

